# Train Racing



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 28, 2009)

Watching the VS channel now, and I was introduced to


3 cars chained together, 1st car can steer and has power, 2nd car no driver, 3rd car can steer and brake. Run on a figure-8 track.

Hey, it's non-rail transportation, so I figured I could post it here.


----------



## mercedeslove (Feb 28, 2009)

that looks fun!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 1, 2009)

i so wanna go to one :lol:


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 1, 2009)

After that there was this bizarro race where sedans chased a van with 5

guys in it with water blasters. The water blaster guys would douse the car

drivers, who were trying their best to within 5 laps roll the van. The van

driver was excellent, even when he was trapped and surrounded by 4+ cars,

he managed to get away. Last lap, last turn just before the flag they

ganged up on the van again and almost tipped him, but he squirted across

the finish line to win.

Sometimes being a redneck grandson of a rumrunner is fun shi*t.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Mar 1, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Hey, it's non-rail transportation, so I figured I could post it here.



Well when you can't ride it race it. :lol: :lol: Neat though thanks for sharing.


----------

